# Wooden Soap Mold and cutter



## cosmeticaddict (Jan 29, 2010)

Can someone tell me where do you get your wooden Soap Mold and cutter? I am thinking two supplier I just found on the internet and I one didn't reply http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-cutter.html  yet but the other one did http://creeksidesoaps.com/supplies/soap-mold.htm. I want to make sure I am buying to the right supplier.. I realized that most seller are not direct distributor or manufacturer of the mold


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 2, 2010)

I didn't get any response so I am responding to myself... Lols.. I think I got one and a cheaper one. He is willing to make the one that has both the wavy and straight cutter for me
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-cutter.html


----------



## llineb (Feb 2, 2010)

are you using this for melt and pour?  i always wanted to try the wooden molds.  i use the silicone loaf molds from wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  they hold 2 lbs of soap and make 8 one inch slices.  they are soooooooo easy to unmold!  i love them but wish they were longer and thought about the wooden molds.  let me know how you like them.

lara


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah I am using Melt and Pour Soap.. But I am planning to make my own CP soon


----------



## llineb (Feb 2, 2010)

ok, so let me know how the mold does.  you should also check out the ones i use at WSP.  they are so easy to get the soap out of.

good luck!  i also want to try CP soon!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2010)

This looks great. Thanks for the link!


----------

